# Nottingham Research - Men



## Nottingham Research (Jan 26, 2015)

Seeking Nottingham Men. CARE Nottingham, a UK Fertility Treatment provider is conducting research with men who have been on the fertility treatment journey.  The research investigates the patient journey from the male perspective in terms of the decisions, choices, information and care needed at different times.  A small discussion group will take place on March 5th at 8pm in central Nottingham. Research participants are given £60 as a token ‘thank you’ for their time.  The researchers have signed the HFEA patient confidentiality agreement and will treat all patient information with utmost sensitivity. Please email: [email protected] if you would like further information and think you may be interested in attending.


----------

